# Watersnake TM update



## actionc (Oct 12, 2011)

Back in Oct I got a watersnake Assault 12v 55 lb trust TM So far It has done a fine job .and is holding its own I have it on a 1736 Action craft Flats master .We were out today (perty windy 15mph+ most of the day with an Incoming tide . It was used for about 7 hrs today and still had Battery life left. And did evey thing it was asked to do .


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Great to know, thanks for posting.


----------

